# factory/shop for paper print



## lior454 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, 
I need a recommendation for a factory/shop that can print my designs on transfer papers and send them to me for printing with heat machine. I have a variety of designs that are in very high quality.

thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

If you want a specific recommendation you'll have to be specific with your needs -- (qty, colors, type of art, etc.)


----------

